
DOJ to Cruz: .Com Price Freeze Can Be Extended to 2024 - gist
http://www.internetcommerce.org/doj-to-cruz-com-price-freeze-can-be-extended-to-2024/
======
gist
Note: Price of $7.85 mentioned is net of ICANN fees that registrars are
charged (by ICANN .18) and are the fees that accredited registrars pay to
Verisign which operates the .com registry.

